# Discontinued



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 1, 2019)

No longer interested in group RPs anymore.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 2, 2019)

Baby thread's first bump.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 2, 2019)

That ID requirement is some straight up Sketchy Akechi stuff, but I understand the reason for it

Except that nobody in their right mind would wanna show their ID to someone over the internet


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 2, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> That ID requirement is some straight up Sketchy Akechi stuff, but I understand the reason for it
> 
> Except that nobody in their right mind would wanna show their ID to someone over the internet


You make a good point, but I'll have to rephrase that since it may of came off how I may not of wanted it to.
Really all I want is some form of proof that one is 18.

I don't really mind / care HOW one proves it, just as long as it proves it.

Edit: I'm going to remove it actually, I won't make it any harder to join than just requesting already is. I'll offer benefit of the doubt that those asking are 18+, but if one is to be discovered under 18 then I'll ban them instead, I think that'll be more reasonable.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 3, 2019)

May your bumps be quick
and your thread be the top...


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 4, 2019)

B u m p
I think it'll be reasonable to get at least 5 more people.


----------



## KittyKat805 (Apr 4, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> B u m p
> I think it'll be reasonable to get at least 5 more people.


I’m willing to join. Not able to right this moment (issues with Discord) but I can later


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 4, 2019)

KittyKat805 said:


> I’m willing to join. Not able to right this moment (issues with Discord) but I can later


That's fine, should be able to give you an invite that doesn't expire anyway so when you get it to work you'll be able to join.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 4, 2019)

Should try and bump more often so EU nerds can see.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 5, 2019)

Bump before I pass out for the night/day.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 5, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 6, 2019)

I shall bump and sleep.
May the EU nerds see this.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 6, 2019)

Bump x2

Considering a temp open link for a short while soon.


----------



## Jinoora (Apr 6, 2019)

I’m willing to join!  If it's possible that is


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 7, 2019)

I shall bump more. Blep.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 9, 2019)

The kingdom of Laqrim home of Elliz the Summer God's Valley of Sunflowers is opening.
Come join and get your foot in the world!
More people join the more kingdoms I can open up.

_( B u m p )_


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Apr 9, 2019)

Feel free to add me brother


----------



## CommonBard (Apr 10, 2019)

I may shamelessly give this thread a bump?

I've enjoyed the level of world building so far, it seems like there is a lot to this world that Smexy has made. If y'all are on the fence, give it a shot.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 12, 2019)

I shall bump this thread.

<3


----------



## Lucy H. (Apr 13, 2019)

I’m interested in joining


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 14, 2019)

Lucy H. said:


> I’m interested in joining


Sent.

Also bump.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 16, 2019)

I shall bump this again.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 17, 2019)

Bump, more peeps are welcomed.


----------



## Leo_the_wolf_furry (Apr 17, 2019)

can I join?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 21, 2019)

This bump can do anything!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 22, 2019)

I shall bump for a secret event coming.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 27, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 3, 2019)

B u m p .


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 15, 2019)

Bump, haven't been here for awhile, but the server has been active.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 24, 2019)

Time to bump.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 4, 2019)

It's been awhile since a bump, but the server made some good progress.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 11, 2019)

Bumped.


----------



## Marieal (Jul 17, 2019)

very,very willing to join.


----------



## Ravenhurst1161 (Jul 18, 2019)

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 2, 2019)

Marieal said:


> very,very willing to join.





Ravenhurst1161 said:


> I'll give it a shot.



Late response on my part, but I recently closed server, mostly because I felt like people lost interest in it, especially since it was at a time where I ended up becoming very busy so I decided to shut it down and lost faith in group stuff.

If it somehow picks up interest I can either make a new server or just have a smaller group, or make it an actual open server.


Edit: Although I'll prob remove the whole 18+ idea, I don't see any reason to have it unless it's for those who really want to then I'd do something for those who want access, otherwise I'd try and make it more accessible.


----------

